# require DVI port for Intel DG31PR



## sravavarapu (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi ,

I am planning to connect my Intel DG31PR based CPU to Sony EX4 to see my BD rips in Sony.

But I dont have any DVI port at motherboard.

Can some one please suggest on what makes me to configure my CPU with Sony.

i guess , If i use VGA to HDMI, the clarity will not be good.

I may require a graphics card which contains DVI, but not sure which basic graphic card fulfills my requirement and what type of DVI , I require (DVI-D/DVI-I etc.,)

Thanks,
leenus


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2011)

any cheap gfx card will do the job - get an HD6450 around ~ 2.8k - this one has VGA, DVI and HDMI connectors


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ +1 for topgear's suggestion. It's a cheap graphics card which will also fulfill your need.


----------



## sravavarapu (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Topgear,

Could you also please let me know if DDR3 is supported on my DG31PR (i belive I am using DDR2 for my system.

And what type of DVI will come with graphic card, DVI-D 9or) DVI - I like..,

Thanks,


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

Your mobo supports DDR2 Ram modules and while upgrading system memory you can only buy and use DDR2 ram modules with the mobo but it does not really matter what type of memory the gfx card has - A gfx card with DDR2, DDR3, GDDR3, GDDR5 or any other memory type will work just fine with your mobo 

Now coming to the connectors part MSI HD6450 has DVI-D and HDMI both type of connectors and most LCD monitors comes with either DVI-D connectors - so the supplied DVI cable will work fine with gfx card but if your monitor comes with a HDMI connector just use this cable to connect the monitor to the gfx card's HDMI port


----------



## sravavarapu (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help...!! 

I will investigate and see what model I can go for..  seems there are differen models with Item image	ASUS HD 6450

Cheers,
SUnil


----------

